# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Neverwinter Buy Sell Trade > [Selling] Selling item neverwinter for leaving the game

## AlessioSpiller

Enchantment 
1 citrine mithyc
3 jade mithyc
4 garnet mhytic
1 companion Enchantment mithyc 
1 poisoned thorn mithyc 
1 diary of the flayed narrator mithyc 
1 diary of the poisoned narrator
1 mithyc preservation bag
1 enligthned emblem of ability leggendary
3 enligthned emblem of brutality mithyc 
2 regal emblem of dominance leggendary 
3 regal emblem of dominance mithyc 
1 thorn emblem of dominance mithyc
I sell all in block,no single piece
Pm me on discord 
Obscurion15#3812

----------

